# Sunshine/Banff snow record



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2012)

_Sunshine Village has just set the record for the its *largest snowfall in the resort’s 84 year history*, with *909 cm* having fallen since opening day....The Lake Louise Ski area is not far off from breaking records either having recorded their best March snowfall since 1956 with 154cm falling for all of us to enjoy...._
http://www.skibig3.com/banff-lake-louise/media/news-releases/march-23-2012

That's almost *30 feet.*


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 26, 2012)

They fire any more patrollers? or is the fire dept. still working as scabs for the Scumfields?


----------



## marcski (Mar 26, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> They fire any more patrollers? or is the fire dept. still working as scabs for the Scumfields?


 
.  

And, 30 feet....sounds like a lot for us poor bastards out here on the east coast, especially this season....  But, Jay averages almost the same.  And, Alta, a good 50% more!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2012)

They're trying to fool us with that crazy metric system! ;-)


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like some of us are getting a bit grumpy now that season's end is in sight.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lake Louise has been a well kept spring time secret for years.

Sunshine also but they had some issues with firing patroller's last season that some have boycotted the area because of. There were several threads on another forum about it but they had to take them down because the web-site received a cease & desist order from Sunshine over the negative publicity.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Lake Louise has been a well kept spring time secret for years.
> 
> Sunshine also but they had some issues with firing patroller's last season that some have boycotted the area because of. There were several threads on another forum about it but they had to take them down because the web-site received a cease & desist order from Sunshine over the negative publicity.



Thats pretty damn amazing that we cant even state our opinion of someplace in a totally different country. Holy crap.  


uke:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Thats pretty damn amazing that we cant even state our opinion of someplace in a totally different country. Holy crap.
> 
> 
> uke:


Here's their post about the subject:


Sunshine Posts

"Hey folks,
We got a Cease and Desist from the Sunshine people demanding we remove the threads or we will be sued for monetary damages and they will come after us for the true identity of the posters. We have pulled the 2 threads for now and sent the cease and desist to our attorneys. I am a firm believer in people speaking their minds and the type of transparency the world has these days. We will put them back up if our attorney says we are ok to. That being said TGR is not in a position to get in a legal battle with people who have tons of money at this point. Ironically enough, I was one who was saying we should here both sides in one of the threads before we jump to conclusions. The threads are preserved though and can be reinstated. Thanks for your understanding on this. I think Mark Zuckerberg could probably afford the legal battle though if that makes sense. I will keep you posted as I learn more."


----------

